
Deep Learning for Robotics - indescions_2017
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdw7q8mx3x4wr0c/2017_12_xx_NIPS-keynote-final.pdf?dl=0
======
indescions_2017
Video link:

Pieter Abbeel delivers his keynote: Deep Learning for Robotics, at NIPS 2017

[https://www.facebook.com/nipsfoundation/videos/vb.3757376925...](https://www.facebook.com/nipsfoundation/videos/vb.375737692517476/1554594181298482/?type=3&theater)

~~~
randcraw
A very similar talk from Abbeel, without Facebook in the way:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYqV543LWoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYqV543LWoY)

------
jwatte
Want to try deep learning for your own cheap robot?

[http://donkeycar.com](http://donkeycar.com) is a fun project. Races in
various parts of the world at various intervals!

------
cdancette
I really like the concepts in Probabilistic Robotics by S. Thrun.

It's kind of a more formal approach to robotics, and has some strong ties to
ML.

------
varenc
Use this link to view the PDF without the Dropbox chrome:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdw7q8mx3x4wr0c/2017_12_xx_NIPS-
ke...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdw7q8mx3x4wr0c/2017_12_xx_NIPS-keynote-
final.pdf?raw=1)

